# Who is your horse supporting?



## Paint Me Proud (21 June 2012)

Well it looks as though Chico has chosen to support the home team in this years Olympics.

How about yours?


----------



## JFTDWS (21 June 2012)

I don't think there was every any question about it


----------



## hectorandbella (21 June 2012)

Not really related to this but my new show hunter is called chico!!! (he will definitely be supporting England!)


----------



## Batgirl (21 June 2012)

No piccies but as I have an ISH and am in the process of purchasing a Belgian Warmblood, Ireland and Belgium!


----------



## lynds81 (25 June 2012)

My three horses would say Spain, Germany and Ireland!!

Though my 2yo and retired mare are firmly in Team GB camp....


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (25 June 2012)

H is a Welsh D so anyone from Wales- prob the Team FB football team as likely they will have Welsh players!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (25 June 2012)

** team GB that should say!


----------

